# 07 32 Lashed



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

Hey, I just got a pair of last year's 32 lashed boots and they're a little tight...but being last years models they don't have the next size up. I was wondering how much these boots break in, they're not wicked tight but my toes are a little cramped. I know some boots will break in a half-size but I never had a pair of 32s before. Thanks


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

dont know from experience, but i hear they pack out at least 1/2 a size...


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

jmacphee9 said:


> dont know from experience, but i hear they pack out at least 1/2 a size...


You are correct, I know from experience, they will stretch out about half a size and become fairly soft.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

They'll feel like a size too big by the end of the season. If you ride a lot.


----------

